# Guess whose Birthday it is?



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2014)

One of my friends and favorite posters......nwlady....aka Denise.
Take a second and wish her: HAPPY BIRTHDAY Denise.
:happybday:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Denise! And many morrrrrre!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2014)

*Hey Denise..is it your 40th Birthday already? *:chocolate:


*Happy Birthday Chikadee, and Many more.. *:birthday:


----------



## Josiah (Dec 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Denise!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 28, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Denise, I hope the day is as great as and meaningful as you deserve it to be.  :happybday:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday Denise, hope you have a wonderful day! :love_heart:


----------



## Pam (Dec 28, 2014)

*Happy birthday, Denise.*


----------



## oldman (Dec 28, 2014)

Have a Happy!!


----------



## Raven (Dec 28, 2014)

Best wishes Denise on your special day!!!


----------



## jujube (Dec 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Denise!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2014)

Ahh, that was neat to see Pappy, thank you sweet feller, and thanks to all of you, don't know what I'd do if I didn't have my online friends


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> *Hey Denise..is it your 40th Birthday already? *:chocolate:
> 
> 
> *Happy Birthday Chikadee, and Many more.. *:birthday:
> ...



thanks Hollydolly, but I am 41 today!! LOLLLLLL!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow Ken, thank you!!  Can I have a pony??


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2014)

So pretty, thank you Carolyn!!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 28, 2014)

:happybday:  Denise.   And many, many MORE !

  (Just got in and saw this.)


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday Denise!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2014)

Falcon said:


> :happybday:  Denise.   And many, many MORE !
> 
> (Just got in and saw this.)



Hi Falcon, many thanks, and big hugs!!



Meanderer said:


> Happy Birthday Denise!



Thank you Jim, I am having a pretty, fun day!! hugs for you too!


----------



## Bee (Dec 28, 2014)

Have a very happy birthday Denise with lots of fun.:birthday:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2014)

Bee said:


> Have a very happy birthday Denise with lots of fun.:birthday:



Oh thanks Bee, I am having a good time today, just being on here, playing some hidden object games, and I have a new book to read big hugs, denise


----------



## Falcon (Dec 28, 2014)

BTW, Denise,  I'm coming up there to birthday spank you, SO,  drop 'em and Ben Dover.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2014)

Falcon said:


> BTW, Denise,  I'm coming up there to birthday spank you, SO,  drop 'em and Ben Dover.



OHMYGawd, well, at least you've warned me, LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 29, 2014)

Glorious Natal Day to you!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Best of Burpday greetings!


----------



## Debby (Dec 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday Denise!  Hope the sun is shining today for you, sort of a celestial celebration of a lovely lady!


----------



## oakapple (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello Denise, and a big Happy Birthday from me as well. It's 3pm[just after] here, so not sure what time it is for you in the US, but whatever you are going to do today, have some fun! xx


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Glorious Natal Day to you!



that's like naval only "phil" talk right, LOL!!  Thank you buddy, from your bud'ette!



Ralphy1 said:


> Best of Burpday greetings!



Now Ralphy, how did you know I had a beer?  I don't drink beer as a rule, but there was one left from my nephews six-pack, actually two, maybe I'll have the other burp today!!



Debby said:


> Happy Birthday Denise!  Hope the sun is shining today for you, sort of a celestial celebration of a lovely lady!



Thanks Debby, it is shining a bit, but colder.  That's ok, I have a new book on my Nook I found for "free" yesterday (the ebook I mean, lol) and free is such a good price for such a good read, so far hugs to you, denise



oakapple said:


> Hello Denise, and a big Happy Birthday from me as well. It's 3pm[just after] here, so not sure what time it is for you in the US, but whatever you are going to do today, have some fun! xx



Thank you Oakapple!!  I slept til almost 10 as I stayed up reading wayyyyyyyy late, lol!  So my sis and I both are just lounging around in our jammies, lets see, I'm thinking picture this (but I'm not that dressed up, lol):


----------



## Falcon (Dec 29, 2014)

DENISE,  There's your rolls of TP, at each end of the love seat.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2014)

LOL!  Good catch John, LOL!  Geesh, I won't have to move at all today:lofl:


----------



## Falcon (Dec 29, 2014)

If "things" don't move, you won't need the TP.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2014)

I knew that was coming:givemebeer:


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 29, 2014)

Happy belated BD Denise.  I have tee shirts your age, kid!  Have a great one!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2014)

AZ Jim said:


> Happy belated BD Denise.  I have tee shirts your age, kid!  Have a great one!!



Me thinks you exaggerate, LOL but many thanks Jim


----------



## Mike (Dec 29, 2014)

A belated Happy Birthday from me too NWLady.

I hope that you had a nice day.

Mike.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks Mike  I did have a good birthday, quiet, kick back good after the busy christmas, lol thanks again


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 29, 2014)

Aaackk ! ! I am late to the party, probably missed all of the cake and ice cream, too. Well, still in time to wish you a (belated) Happy Birthday, Denise !  
Glad you had a happy day, and wishing you a blessed year ahead.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2014)

Here's some cake HFL and icecream I saved for you.  I am glad you are here to help me eat it because I been sick eating it all, I hate to waste, LOL!  Thank you, and I do still plan to write that note and fill you in on all the latest.  I also want to here back on how you are doing hugs, denise

I think the orchids are your style too At least I think they are orchids, lol!  If anyone feels left out, you didn't ask me to send you cake and icecream, HFL speaks right up, LOL!!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh, Yummers ! !   Thank you for saving me the cake and ice cream, Denise 
Do write and let me know how things are looking for you in the coming year. There are some interesting things (good things) I learned about my health insurance that I think would also apply to you,and I will let you know about that.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2014)

You're welcome HFL, I will switch over to a p.m. tomorrow!


----------



## nan (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday Denise, I hope you had a good one. Hugs


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you Nan, sure appreciate it  Happy New Year to you!! denise


----------



## Lee (Jan 1, 2015)

Denise, sorry I missed your birthday. Sending belated wishes for a Happy Birthday and a wonderful year ahead for you


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Lee, thanks so much!!  No apologies necessary, geesh, everyone is busy this time of year, lol I've had a great time, mostly because of this site.  But my family (part of)did show up for christmas, lots of fun big hugs, denise PS and HAPPIEST OF NEW YEARS!!


----------

